# ad lubricandas volucres machinas



## Didou 78780

Bonjour à tous, buon giorno a tutti, Je dois donner une conférence en italien sur les huiles synthétiques utilisées dans le graissage des avions et je voudrais, pour annoncer l’avenir de ces produits, insérer une phrase en latin avec sa traduction en italien.
La phrase en français est : Où allons-nous avec ces huiles synthétiques pour la lubrification des avions ?
Dans la traduction latine : 
— pour avion je préfère _machine volante _à _aëronaves_ ; j’ai trouvé cette expression dans la version latine du Petit Prince – Regulus – 
— pour synthétique, je préfère _artificiosis_ comme je l’ai trouvé dans le Goelzer :_res artificiosae_ [opposé à _natura comparatae _]
Ce qui donne en latin _: Quo cum iis artificiosis oliis ut volucres machinae lubricentur, ademus _? 
Ne peut-on pas ici proposer la traduction avec l’adjectif verbal, à savoir : _Quo cum iis artificiosis oliis ad lubricandas volucres machinas ademus ?_
Comment ponctuer cette phrase ?
La version italienne littérale serait : Dove andiamo con questi oli artificiali per il lubrificare delle macchine volante ? Giusto ?

Avec tous mes remerciements et toute mon admiration pour la richesse du site WordRefernce Forum, un outil extraordinaire pour les amateurs de langues étrangères. 
Didou 78780


----------



## radagasty

> Où allons-nous avec ces huiles synthétiques pour la lubrification des avions ?

> _Quo cum iis artificiosis oliis ut volucres machinae lubricentur, ademus _? 

D'après moi, _ut_ ne convient pas, car 'volucres machinae lubricentur' designe l'utilité (le but) des huiles et non pas ses avenir.

Je dirais plutôt:_ Quo nos ea olea artificiosa quae volucres machinas lubricent?
_
Ou bien, comme tu l'as suggéré:_ Quo nos ea olea artificiosa ad volucres machinas lubricandas?_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Les deux constructions _ut + Subj_. et _ad + gérondif_ ( ou adjectif verbal accordé à un nom complément du verbe ) expriment toutes deux le but. On peut donc en effet parfaitemant choisir la seconde:

_ad_ _volucres machinas lubricandas_ _*.

*_ Mais  le verbe_ lubrico _a le sens de _rendre glissant_ et j'ignore s'il peut avoir le sens de _lubrifier_,   ; je préférerais _unguo_ , _oindre_, _imprégner_, _graisser_.

Quant à la traduction littérale de _Où allons-nous _, elle donne : _Quo imus_ /_ad*i*mus_ ; on pourrait aussi penser à _Quid, si_… équivalent de _Et si…_ ,  cela dépendant du sens implicite donné à cette expression ( neutre ou critique ? )
 
De ce fait, je proposerais en employant _utor + abl_. , _se servir de_ et _comparo_, _préparer_ :
 
*Quid, si illis oleis ad volucres machinas unguendas arte comparatis utemur ?

*(littéralement : Qu'en sera-t-il si nous utilisons ces huiles fabriquées par l'art ( la technique ) pour lubrifier les avions )


----------



## Didou 78780

La question que je pose à la fin de ma conférence est l'avenir de ces huiles synthétiques. Je pourrais également dire : " Quel est l'avenir de ces huiles synthétiques ? " J'ai choisi une autre forme : "Où allons-nous avec ces huiles synthétiques ?" Ensuite, je précise ou rappelle que ces huiles sont "pour lubrifier les machines volantes". Je pense que la forme _ad + adjectif verbal_ exprime bien le but de ces huiles que je préfère à la forme _ut + subj_. Je pense que le verbe _lubricare_ est parfaitement acceptable. En anglais lubrifiant se dit _lubricant _qui dérive du participe présent _lubricans, lubricantis ( _qui rend glissant). En français et en italien,  lubrifiant et lubrificante dérive du verbe _lubrificare _( lubricus + facere ) . Avec ces précisions, la phrase proposée initialement _Quo cum iis artificiosis oliis ad lubricandas volucres machinas ademus ?_ est-elle correcte ? Y-a t'il une ponctuation ?


----------



## wel51x

Quoi? Verstehe not a goddamn thing!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Le verbe lubrico est en effet employé dans ce sens en latin post-classique ( En latin classique il signifiait seulement _rendre glissant  _et semble avoir été peu répandu) . Vous pouvez donc l'utiliser. 
Attention à la forme de_ adire_ qui donne _ad*i*mus _: Où allons-nous = Quo *i*mus / ad*i*mus ? 
Le mot _iis _(is,ea,id,) convient s'il renvoie à quelque chose dont vous avez dejà parlé ; sinon, mieux vaut lui préférer un démonstratratif comme _ille_.
Enfin, n'ajoutez aucune ponctuation, le _quo_ faisant attendre le verbe.


----------



## Didou 78780

Grand merci à J.F. de Troyes pour sa contribution qui met un point final à cette discussion. Je maintiens _iis, _car je parle auparavant de ces produits. J'ai bien noté _ad*i*mus _et l'absence de ponctuation.


----------

